

do you under the fear that a YC *tup is gonna demo what you workin on?  - rokhayakebe


======
randallsquared
It's not clear whether you meant to say "live under the fear" or "understand
the fear". If the former, no, because they're just another competitor, if so.
If the latter, then sure, because some YC companies have kicked ass.

Statistically, though, it's still somewhat unlikely that any given YC company
will succeed, and only if they were going to succeed were I not in the
marketplace would I need to worry about them particularly.

